# post some pictures of your gigs!!



## King Mike

Can yall post some pictures of the gigs you use? I've went through 2 el cheapo B&M gigs in 2 trips. I stick the flounder, get them in the boat then realize the prongs are all bent. I bend them back, then they eventually break. Needless to say i need somthing more reliable. Post some pictures of the gigs you use to give me some ideas. (if you can figure out how to post pictures. Ive got some pictures of fish we killed the other night but for some reason it says "upload failed") i've also attempted to look at the old post but all of the pictures are replaced with the X!! Anyway, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Check out this site. He makes a stainless steel and titanium flounder gig. You probably won't bend it. Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## King Mike

Thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for. I see everyone talking be the "all thread" gigs. Anyone on here use them regularly?


----------



## overkill

I love mine. I picked up two titanium gigs about six months ago. We have had a few come off of them - but not the fault of the gigs. Mounted them to a "pool pole" (expandable). Great workmanship.


----------



## X-Shark

> We have had a few come off of them - but not the fault of the gigs.


Please elaborate on this subject.


----------



## triguy7

OK, first I will try to post a pic of the gig.


----------



## Flounder9.75

I've been using all threads for 15 yr and love'em. Nothing fancy ( I'm not much of a welder) but they work.


----------



## FishWalton

Website for the manufacturer of these gigs. Expensive, but look at what it takes to make one of these things. 

www.ruggedmetal.com


----------



## choppedliver

Thanks guys. Mine are all hand made, titanium is priced in dollars per inch, and it takes me about 2 hours to make one. A lot of time and materials, but it will last forever, and is impervious to saltwater. So yes, it isn't cheap, but neither is titanium. I also make them out of 316 Stainless and they work just as good. They are a little more of a pain in the ass though because after stainless steel is welded, it has to be "passivated" which is a chemical process. They are cheaper though than the titanium. 

It is virtually impossible for a flounder to come off... There is a key... stick him,then push it ALL THE WAY UP TO THE HILT. 

Once you do this, there is NO WAY, that flounder is coming off. When I do it this way, it is actually difficult to get him off the gig. I have stood above the ice chest shaking the gig violently, and the flounder won't come off. I have to put my fingers through the prongs and scrape him off. Or I stand on his head and tail and pull the gig out.

Mine work ridiculously well, when used corrrectly. I love to gig flounder, and I wouldn't feed you some bs. I use my products. I have NEVER had a flounder come off.

If you don't like it, I'll give your money back and give you $5 extra for your trouble. No questions asked. If you don't want the tube attachment, I'll weld you a threaded rod attachment. 


I stand behind my stuff.


----------



## choppedliver

Gigged this one with one of my gigs the other night. Made a video to show how well they stick. I didn't mean to stick him in the head. It holds TOO well when you do that.


----------



## jhamilton226

Not meaning to step on any toes here but we have some amazing gigs. Of course we are cheating a little because my dad works for large machine shop in town. They're all stainless with pretty extreme barbs that I will just about guarantee not to break, bend, or most importantly, lose a fish. I have literally gotten only one of my five barbs into a fish in its tail and the poor SOB never had a chance. They can fight but once the barb is through fish meat or bone it does not come out. We have a steel plate that you have to remove the fish with if you stick it with all five prongs and clean through. We have them mounted on 15ft aluminum poles so unless you hit a ship channel you will always find bottom. Im not trying to start any gig fights here but I swear by my stick! And like most anything, you get what you pay for so if you like keeping the fish you stick then a good gig is worth the investment...besides, fishing is never cheap! lol


----------



## Flounder9.75

Jhamilton I think everyone would like to see some pictures of this gigs


----------



## DD849

I bought two Titanium gigs from Chris and I never anticipate having to buy another gig, unless I do something stupid. Best buy I ever made.

Kent


----------



## choppedliver

DD849 said:


> I bought two Titanium gigs from Chris and I never anticipate having to buy another gig, unless I do something stupid. Best buy I ever made.
> 
> Kent


Thank you Kent!  And titanium will never rust. 

And Kent if you ever do something stupid, I'll fix it for ya. LOL. 


I can't fathom anything working 'better' than a threaded design. Anything better, and the wish would be impossible to remove. 

The reason an "all thread" design works so good is the whole thing acts like a barb. 

Traditional smooth shank single barb at the bottom designs mean once the barb is past the flesh, the fish can slide up and down the smooth shank with little resistance. A threaded barb provides resistance the whole way up and the whole way down. When you stick one, it sounds like a zipper


----------



## jhamilton226

They're nothing fancy but I personally wouldn't use anything else, never lost a fish...and they're over 10 years old, never bent or broken! Sorry took me awhile to post a pic, just now figuring this site out


----------



## jigmaster

*Futuristic Gig's*

A buddy and me have been developing some made of Aircraft aluminum with titanium prongs between 2 and 5 prongs just thinking of a way to ad a breaker bar for the neck to make them even more effective.


----------



## Linkovich

A buddy and I made this one a couple of years ago, all aluminum with 5/16 stainless allt-thread









Just finished this one today, all stainless with 3/8 all-thread on a wooden dowl









The two side by side









As mentioned before all-thread is the way to go, I have yet to lose a single fish using it. The only thing I see some might consider a draw back is sometime it's almost too hard to get the fish off once you've stuck them...but I'll take that any day over losing one!


----------



## gadget149

Look at these... shop.*seastriker*.com/accesories.html


----------



## lingfisher1

gadget149 said:


> Look at these... shop.*seastriker*.com/accesories.html


 
doen't pull up anything


----------



## adc

*More Pictures of Flounder Gigs*

Here's some pics of the gigs I made this fall...Had about 30 of them built
prior to November....four left and fixing to build more.....



















Might as well show the boat 












http://www.GigFlounder.com


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bamafan611

*Skinny Water Products*

I use the skinnywater 5 prong on their 12 foot sealed aluminum pole and they work great. All stainless and absolutely no bending or dulling problems after 1st full season.They float and the pole has a sand point that can also be used to stake out your boat to fish those lighted docks.//skinnywaterproducts.com


----------



## Aqua Uno

Bass Pro Shop sells a Stainless Steel gig for about $70 that has a 10 or 12' alum pole. Havent used it much but when I did it worked well.


----------



## Bromley

Choppedliver, i looked at the ruggedmetal site and it said that there were no gigs available. Are you still producing them?


----------



## choppedliver

Bromley said:


> Choppedliver, i looked at the ruggedmetal site and it said that there were no gigs available. Are you still producing them?


Bromley, sorry to be so late responding to this. 

Back in february when you posted this, I was not making gigs, but I am now. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Fishermon

*...*

go pro gig


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Sweet! Is that a GoPro camera (if not, what)? Have you been satisfied with the pics/vids? Have heard and read nothing but good stuff about the GoPro. Looks like a good, inexpensive, and light gig setup - koodos to ya!


----------



## Fishermon

Yes, it is a GoPro. It's a lotta fun. Been playing with some footage lately. I ll post some vids I've done or just youtube "gopro flounder by fishermon" .Thanks for asking.


----------



## gadget149

Still saying: Sea Striker Gigs with pole.Nice.. They also have light.... Facebook or google!!!
No local dealer.....


----------



## Death From Above

Sea Striker gig heads are crap unless you like to watch you flounders shake off and scoot away.


----------



## bamafan611

*Sea striker*

+1 to that//Seen alot of good fish lost on seastriker giggs. Barbs vs threaded are no comparison. Wait till you pull up on a 20+ inch fish and hit it with a seastriker.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Nothing beats all thread.


----------



## jhamilton226

Mine does...that's cause I didn't pay anything for em, they've lasted in excess of 10 years with no repairs, and still have never lost a fish, biggest one being 25 inches...just saying...sorry, I just don't like the all threads so I gotta argue here, whether I lose or not!  lol


----------



## bamafan611

Each to his own, tried them all and all thread hasn't let me down yet. Had my pole broke on big fish, but the gig held strong. Skinny Water is about as aggressive as it gets to a barbed gig and lost two last year over 25 that pulled off the barbs. Smaller fish, I don't think it really matters, but when you hit an 8lb. plus fish, unless you're very lucky, 4 barbs is not enough insurance for me.Nothing worse than watching one tear off and swim off after being hit good, and knowing she'll probably not make it.


----------



## Flounder9.75

bamafan611 said:


> Each to his own, tried them all and all thread hasn't let me down yet. Had my pole broke on big fish, but the gig held strong. Skinny Water is about as aggressive as it gets to a barbed gig and lost two last year over 25 that pulled off the barbs. Smaller fish, I don't think it really matters, but when you hit an 8lb. plus fish, unless you're very lucky, 4 barbs is not enough insurance for me.Nothing worse than watching one tear off and swim off after being hit good, and knowing she'll probably not make it.


X2:thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher

I love my Sea Stryker pole,and the all thread head I made...:thumbup:


----------



## Death From Above

drifterfisher said:


> I love my Sea Stryker pole,and the all thread head I made...:thumbup:


Agree....their poles are great....the barbed gig heads just suck. I bought an all thread last year from choppedliver and I will never use anything else again. I just wish he had been making them with the 3/8 screw in back then. I wonder if he would trade me? choppedliver?


----------



## jhamilton226

Ok fine if my gig *EVER *breaks, which I highly highly doubt will happen cause I have brutalized it for the past 10 years + with no failures, pole or gig head...I might give in and try one a ya'lls fancy smancy all-theards...til then I'll thoroughly enjoy being different  lol


----------



## tyler0421

What have yall found best for using for the pole?


----------



## jhamilton226

I got a 12ft. aluminum pole that's a little bit ticker gauge than a fence post would be and a cap on the end to seal it and keep it a float...its a little heavy some would say but I have caught fish on accident push-poling cause the weight drove the gig thru em as I dropped it in the water behind me  other guys like bamboo poles cause they are very light and durable...one drawback to metal poles is your hands can get damn cold in the winter season!!! lol, but I like mine for its length and it is strong enough to bring my boat to a dead stop at full pushing speed...


----------



## Flounder9.75

1 1/4" Fir Dowel Old School.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I use 3/4 sch 40 aluminum pipe 12ft long. Yes, it's a little heavy but it's strong. Thinking about going to pool poles for the lighter weight.


----------



## Death From Above

flounderslayerman said:


> I use 3/4 sch 40 aluminum pipe 12ft long. Yes, it's a little heavy but it's strong. Thinking about going to pool poles for the lighter weight.


Don't do the pool pole or paint pole thing.....been there done that. They suck! Too flimsy. I like the sea striker aluminum pole the best. My back-up is the dowel.


----------



## gators06

*giggs*

:thumbsup:


Flounder9.75 said:


> I've been using all threads for 15 yr and love'em. Nothing fancy ( I'm not much of a welder) but they work.


 thats what i use good choice :thumbup:


----------



## Dan deGraaf

*homemade gig*

This thing works awesome, but its not stainless. If any one is interested .I might make some to sell.


----------



## drifterfisher

Dan deGraaf said:


> This thing works awesome, but its not stainless. If any one is interested .I might make some to sell.



How wide is that thing? makes that 5 gallon bucket look small....where do ya find fish bignuff to gig?


----------



## bamafan611

ALABAMA in the Fall, you'll find fish big enough for that one.


----------



## flounderslayerman

That gig is massive. Can you even pick it up to stick a fish?


----------



## drifterfisher

That gig would swamp my lil jon boat...I'd sure hate to have to carry it all night...


----------



## adc

*>>>> Gigging <<<<*









.


----------



## fla_scout

I still use a stainless gig my Grandfather gave me and will probably use it until it wears all the way down to the handle!


----------



## mcdanmancan

attachmentid=49848&stc=1&d=1338086214[/url]
Hope these will do the trick. Just gotta find one to stick now. Any suggestions where to start looking.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Change the prongs to all thread. It looks like a lot of lost fish due to the small size of the barbs.


----------



## mcdanmancan

Will 1/4" all thread work well. Or should I tap the holes larger. Any information that will help is much appreciated.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I would'nt go smaller then 5/16. I use 3/8 but that's my preference. Alot of the guys around here use the 5/16 gigs from rugged metal outdoor creations. Chris makes super light gigs.


----------



## mcdanmancan

Thanks I will make the changes. Don't want em gettin' away after I stick them.


----------



## mcdanmancan

New and improved 3/8" all-thread. This should do the trick. Hope So!! 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=49933&stc=1&d=1338167317


----------



## flounderslayerman

You won't lose a fish with those. They look good.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Now just show some the fish you get with those.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Where are you located mcdan and do you gig by boat or land?


----------



## mcdanmancan

I live in Brewton. I've got a 16ft bass tracker and a 14ft monark john boat. Either could be used. Just got to find a good place to use my equiptment. Thinking about trying Escambia bay. Probably the closest I could get to the house.


----------



## mcdanmancan

I will definately post pics when and if I kill. Love looking at pics and I know yall do as well.


----------



## drifterfisher

mcdanmancan said:


> I live in Brewton. I've got a 16ft bass tracker and a 14ft monark john boat. Either could be used. Just got to find a good place to use my equiptment. Thinking about trying Escambia bay. Probably the closest I could get to the house.


Go west....


----------



## drifterfisher

mcdanmancan said:


> New and improved 3/8" all-thread. This should do the trick. Hope So!!
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=49933&stc=1&d=1338167317


What kind of pole are ya using?


----------



## mcdanmancan

10ft 1/2" aluminum conduit.


----------



## mcdanmancan

drifterfisher said:


> Go west....


Mobile bay???????


----------



## drifterfisher

mcdanmancan said:


> Mobile bay???????


I'm not real sure just yet.I'm still looking for the "good" areas over there.....


----------



## flounderslayerman

Mobile bay is dirty right now. Not much vis on the eastern shore not sure about DI. Perdido bay is good.


----------



## gigntime

Flounder9.75 said:


> 1 1/4" Fir Dowel Old School.


 With a 12" single prong, single barb gig.....and a converted hand held coleman lantern with wash pan reflector...
OLD SCHOOL....worked then....still works for me now...:yes:


----------



## Captain_Saylor

*I'm mking some Flounder Gigging stickers!!!*

Would any of y'all like to purchase some?


----------

